# What is it?



## cmccarter (May 10, 2015)

I found this kit in my storage and need to know what type it may be. It is a #5 nib, chrome, postable.


----------



## magpens (May 10, 2015)

It's a Triton. The finial top and the center gold band give it away !


----------



## cmccarter (May 10, 2015)

thanks, had forgotten that one.


----------

